# Lyft Prime Time sucks! 20 minutes NO rides!



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Could be worst, you might actually get a ping


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

That's why they're number 2.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

In Chicago thr have been no surge of any kind for last two weeks during peak hrs, monday i made fkn $12 with 20% bonus in one hour.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Frauds.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Got one today! Pax pic matches my expression when I got the ping. Lol


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

of course it's outside the zone LOL


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

At least you guys alive and well.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

be safe!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Could be worst, you might actually get a ping
> View attachment 115410
> View attachment 115409


Greenie now are you pulling up the pax destination map before accepting --let alone arriving--at the pax departure location? Got screwed again today with AGH. The 1st pax ride at 710a this morning into SFO with no return ride. Which of course shot any chance to get back into the zone and get the 2nd pax for the AGH guarantee. Ri se and repeat into Oakland area. What [email protected] San Franciscan native goes across the bridge to work in Oakland ffs??

Been getting thi B$ all day today



7Miles said:


> View attachment 115607
> View attachment 115606
> 
> 
> At least you guys alive and well.


This guy puts your jihadist wannabe n00b where he belongs in kindergarten:

https://goo.gl/images/pncEP7

No I wasn't trying to pick up anymore customers up last night.

Yes I was trying to log off at 10pm last night when I got this ping a block away.

And yes, that was the exact pic that came up when he called me >,<


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Greenie now are you pulling up the pax destination map before accepting --let alone arriving--at the pax departure location? Got screwed again today with AGH. The 1st pax ride at 710a this morning into SFO with no return ride. Which of course shot any chance to get back into the zone and get the 2nd pax for the AGH guarantee. Ri se and repeat into Oakland area. What [email protected] San Franciscan native goes across the bridge to work in Oakland ffs??
> 
> Been getting thi B$ all day today
> 
> ...


More like pax pickup location not drop off.

Hate when that happens. I get lots of pings just on the edge of the pink zones. Either that or requests from across the bridge early morning.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

I have this happen too all the time, I'm in the middle of red and pink and I get a call from a white corner barely outside of the primetime zone with no primetime. Its crazy. 

Then on the other hand if I get a ride with 100% primetime for example (and I never get the 200% or more whatever they show, max I see is 100%, 2 minutes later the rider cancels as they see its 100% and they want to get a cheaper ride, so they cancel and re-request to try to get a non primetime fare, or maybe they walk to a white corner and request again. Its not a fair system to us.

Then I get frustrated and I don't accept a non primetime ride right in the middle of all the primetime I'm sitting in, and I get emails and text from Lyft "you're not accepting the cheap line ride", well hell yeah I drove all the way here to the middle of the red so I can get something worthy, I'd like to get at least 50% to 100% primetime and I get crap. And the line riders all are looking for a cheap ride, they never ever tip. Lose lose situation for me.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Longest Ping I've gotten. who would drive this? come on Lyft


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Longest Ping I've gotten. who would drive this? come on Lyft
> View attachment 115863


Decline that s**t!


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Lyft should increase,wait time to request new lyft when pax cancel to avoid surges. Ive driven around in circles with pax requests then cancelling to avoid premium. Pax can have driver waste gas and conmit then cancel without any costs if before 5-min. I can do a lot of driving in 4 min.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

It is better now that they tell you if it is a PT qualifier when the request comes in because their boxes are not accurate sometimes it looks like the PAX is outside when they are really a PT ride. Uber's surge maps are far superior to Lyft's Primetimes.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lyfts primetime is based off demand in a area. Ubers Surge is based on demand as well but calculates the supply in the given area and then areas that are somewhat close by that have no drivers within 5 mins start surging. So areas in Uber will surge when the demand is actually somewhere else causing that surge to happen... Case in point. Last year at Desert Trip, we had the Uber lot at the riverside county fairgrounds. SOOO many drivers there. Once the buses started coming for people to request a uber then PGA West starting to surge at 3x and got higher, then the honey comb surges started finally coming up closer and closer to the Uber lot as more drivers went on rides which created less supply for the requests. So as the supply started going away from the demand area then the surge started going up. Lyft would have just had primetime right in that area right away and lasted till the demand was gone since its not based on supply, its based solely on demand. Thats a whole lot better system as when you see the pink zones for Lyft you can be assured that the area in Pink is busy with Lyft, where with Uber the high surge areas tend to be where there really isn't demand since its somewhere else causing the surge. Everyone just needs to be informed how each system works and learn to work it accordingly. This is why lyft seems to have a advantage over uber lately in the surge amount. Uber may only get 2-4x surge but lyft will go more than that.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Lyft sucks. They need to tell us which pink block is 100%, which one is 200% and which one is 350%. On top of the phone it says 25%-350%. I drive to the center of the darkest pink and sit there and:

1) no calls
2) I get a call that is 100% surge, I accept it and 1 minute later the rider cancels, maybe trying to get a non-surge fare.
3) I get a call from a corner like in the pictures above where there is no surge at all, even though I'm in the middle of a big surge.

WTF?

I didn't spend 15 minutes to drive to that area to get a non surge call, I could have received that 15 minutes away. I want a primetime, at least 100%, and I have no idea which is more and what is less when there is up to 350% for example. Then if I don't accept the Lyft call from outside the surge area, I get a text message "you're not accepting calls".

-=>Raja.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I hardly get anything over 100%. mostly all big rides go to the promotors. Its not by the closest driver either. It depends on where you are in your algorithm. Each driver does a bunch of tiny rides, then it's a bunch of farther away, long rides, but its been usually the same since last month. Then after you do your 90 rides, its back to the tiny close rides.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

if a customer doesnt put in destination then how is lyft giving other drivers close rides as opposed to farther rides? that basis is dumb... Lyft just has the system pick the closest driver and with the highest rating and goes from there, it has nothing to do with short or long rides go to certain people.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

It supposed to be that way, although its all algorythms now. Its not the closest driver. If you Just look at all your rides, your gonna see a pattern. Its based on everyone getting about the same rides. Same 90 ride averages. So if you can do 90 rides at 600 miles driving, then it allocates the rides that fit into your quota. I think some riders have several different issues with it, but it's not the closest driver.
Yea, some don't add the destination, but i had a ride dropped from that. But i think its allocated after.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

So why then do they always complain "you're not accepting rides and you're the closest option to the rider."?

-=>Raja.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Longest Ping I've gotten. who would drive this? come on Lyft
> View attachment 115863


When that happens to me I shut the phone off really quick. If I am quick enough, it won't count against me, and then I won't get the "your acceptence rate is low" nasty gram. If Lyft had any respect for the drivers ( which they don't ) that 29 minute trip would be at 300% prime time, instead of the useless standard rates. And these riders out in the suburbs wonder why they can't get a ride.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Hagong said:


> View attachment 115588
> 
> 
> Got one today! Pax pic matches my expression when I got the ping. Lol


Is that the dude from ScoobyDoo?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> I hardly get anything over 100%. mostly all big rides go to the promotors. Its not by the closest driver either. It depends on where you are in your algorithm. Each driver does a bunch of tiny rides, then it's a bunch of farther away, long rides, but its been usually the same since last month. Then after you do your 90 rides, its back to the tiny close rides.


By promotors are you referring to those drivers who get the opt in option for AGH?


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

They make it impossible! Its corruption now.. They steal your money! Rip u offf! No bonus because u cannot make the new 35 peak rides.

6 hours for 18 prime time rides. They are shafting us


----------



## Moneydae (Apr 24, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Could be worst, you might actually get a ping
> View attachment 115410
> View attachment 115409


Hilariously crazy lmao I would be pissed. Prime be some bs


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

rbort said:


> So why then do they always complain "you're not accepting rides and you're the closest option to the rider."?
> 
> -=>Raja.


Don't belief anything that comes out of Lyft's mouth -- I don't care if it comes notarized. It was forged.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

rbort said:


> So why then do they always complain "you're not accepting rides and you're the closest option to the rider."?
> 
> -=>Raja.


Because Lyft lies. They've gotten to be *much* shadier in the last few months.

Making PDB virtually unobtainable, taking a page out of Uber's book with the 'we dropped rates but it means more money for you', 25 minutes away pings, passive aggressive bullshit texts/emails, you get the idea. The ONLY thing they've done right is show PT during request.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

It sucks but occasionally you get lucky


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seriously, what's with all the DAILY texts????

Especially since they're ALWAYS LYING in the texts, I've gotten daily pestering advising me to drive in some area or at some time --- yet seen primetime hit +650% multiple times the same week in entirely different areas and times.



DeplorableDonald said:


> Because Lyft lies. They've gotten to be *much* shadier in the last few months.
> 
> Making PDB virtually unobtainable, taking a page out of Uber's book with the 'we dropped rates but it means more money for you', 25 minutes away pings, passive aggressive bullshit texts/emails, you get the idea. The ONLY thing they've done right is show PT during request.





rleezx said:


> It sucks but occasionally you get lucky


Well that is *ONLY* ~$370 unless you hit 20% pdbs.... but still, wow.

Where was this lovely ride done????


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Glen Helen amphitheater to Long Beach. 59 miles one hour total. And yes I hit my pdb


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Glen Helen amphitheater to Long Beach. 59 miles one hour total. And yes I hit my pdb


When was this? Last year?

Btw, what the hell is Lyft tryin to pull in LBC?!

Used to be such a niiiiice place to work.... now I haven't seen surge there in a whole month. Not even 2am


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Power house concert last night.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rleezx said:


> Power house concert last night.





rleezx said:


> Power house concert last night.


What the hell???

THAT'S where the hot action was this weekend, in San Bernardino??????


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

That one ride killed it for me. At 1130 pm I was done. The four passengers were soaked from an outdoor concert that began at noon. I couldn't get myself to report a cleaning fee for soakin my seats. Wanted to keep driving as I'm getting close to 2gs this week which is epic for me all under 40 hours. Car undriveable after that ride and still isn't completely dry now. Seeing how they tipped I couldn't report the cleaning fee and will take it as a sign to take the day off.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rleezx said:


> That one ride killed it for me. At 1130 pm I was done. The four passengers were soaked from an outdoor concert that began at noon. I couldn't get myself to report a cleaning fee for soakin my seats. Wanted to keep driving as I'm getting close to 2gs this week which is epic for me all under 40 hours. Car undriveable after that ride and still isn't completely dry now. Seeing how they tipped I couldn't report the cleaning fee and will take it as a sign to take the day off.


You got TIPPED on a 1-hour, $500 ride????

Wow.

As to the seats, since you seem to be hardcore...use that payout to get yourself some vinyl/leatherette.

Or maybe leather.

New skins or junkyard interior from a totalled car in posh trim.


----------

